# صيانة الثلاجات



## baqoo (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقدم بين أيديكم هذا الجهد المتواضع وهو عن طرق فحص وصيانة الثلاجات حيث وجدت أن معظم مواضيع المنتدى متركزة على التكييف ونسينا التبريد:70: 

فحص الثيرموستات:
1.	قم باحضار ثيرموستات الثلاجة
2.	باستخدام الأومميتر قم بفحص طرفي توصيل الثيرموستات
3.	اذا اعطى الأومميتر اشارة يكون الثيموستات موصلا
4.	اقلب اسطوانة الفريون وقم بفتحها وتسليط سائل التبريد على جذر الثيرموستات
5.	قم بفحص طرفي الثيرموستات:
•	اذا اعطى اشارة يكون الثيرموستات واصل (عطلان)
•	اذا لم يعطي اشارة يكون الثيرموستات فاصل(شغال)

فحص الريلية:
1.	باستخدام الأومميتر قم بفحص الطرفين L, M:
•	في حال لم يعطي اشارة يكون الريلية عطلان ويستبدل
2.	باستخدام الأومميتر قم بفحص الطرفين L, S:
•	في الوضع الطبيعي للريليه يجب الا يعطي اشارة
•	اقلب الريلية وافحص الأطراف في حال لم يعطي اشارة يكون الريليه عطلان ويستبدل

فحص الأوفرلود:
1.	قم باحضار الأوفرلود وسخن الصفيحة المعدنية ومن ثم افحص طرفي الأوفرلود باستخدام الأومميتر:
•	في حال أعطى اشارة يكون الأوفرلود موصل (عطلان)
•	في حال لم يعطي اشارة يكون الأوفرلود فاصل (شغال)
•	في حال الأوفرلود بارد يجب أن يكون موصلا بين طرفيه


يتبع.........


----------



## baqoo (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*صيانة صيانة........*

نتابع معكم بعض فنيات صيانة الثلاجات:
•	فحص التايمر:
1.	ضع التايمر على طاولة العمل
2.	باستخدام الأومميتر افحص اطراف التايمر الأربعة(1.2.3.4)لاحظ أن القراءة ستكون بين 1.3 (طرفي الماتور)
3.	في حال أعطى الأومميتر قراءة (7-8 كيلو أوم تقريبا) يكون محرك الساعة شغال
4.	بناء على نوع التايمر وحسب الشكل 1 يكون الخط 1 هو الخط الحامي و3 هو الخط (البارد)
5.	حرك عمود التايمر مع عقارب الساعةلاحداث تكات:
•	في حال كان الدوران كثير نكون في دورة الضاغط(توصيل بين النقط 1.4)
•	في حال سماع التكة بسرعة نكون في دورة الديفروست (توصيل بين نقط 1.2)
6.	عند وجود توصيل كامل بين الأطراف يكون التايمر تالف
7.	عند عدم وجود توصيل بين الأطراف يكون التايمر تالف

•	فحص محرك المروحة:

1.	ضع مروحة المبخر على طاولة العمل الشكل 2
2.	وصل طرفي المروحة مع الأومميتر:
•	عند وجود قراءة يعني أن ملف محرك المروحة سليم
•	عند عدم وجود قراءة يكون الملف تالف وتستبدل المروحة
•	عند وجود قراءة وعدم دوران المحرك فإن ذلك يدل على أن كراسي العضو الدوار تالفة وتغير المروحة


----------



## baqoo (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*صيانة صيانة........*

•	فحص السخان:

1.	ضع السخان على طاولة العمل
2.	باستخدام الأومميتر افحص بين طرفي السخان.
3.	في حال أعطى الأومميتر قراءة يكون السخان شغال(كل سخان يعطي قراءة مقاومة حسب النوع والقدرة)
4.	عند عدم وجود توصيل بين طرفي السخان يكون السخان عطلان

•	فحص ثيرموستات الديفروست:

1.	ضع ثيرموستات الديفروست على طاولة العمل 
2.	وصل طرفي البايميتل مع الأومميتر:
•	عند وجود قراءة يكون البايميتل عطلان ويستبدل بىخر من نفس النوع
3.	باستخدام اسطوانةr-12 قم بتبريد البايميتل حتى يثلج
4.	وصل طرفي البايميتل مع الأومميتر:
•	عند وجود قراءة يعني أن البايميتل سليم
•	عند عدم وجود قراءة يكون البايميتل فاصل ويستبدل بآخر من نفس النوع


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ....وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## baqoo (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي المهندس الكويتي على الاهتمام والان مع طرق تحديد نقاط الضاغط (c,r,s) والفحوصات الاساسية للضاغط كهربائيا:
1.	قم بإحضار الضاغط وافتح علبة التوصيلات الكهربائية
2.	رقم أطراف الضاغط بالأرقام 1 2 3 
3.	باستخدام الأومميتر حدد مقدار المقاومة بين الأطراف 1+2، 1+3، 2+3.
4. من استقراء النتائج نجد أن:
•	أكبر مقاومة تكون بين R+S
•	أصغر مقاومة تكون بين R+C
•	المقاومة الوسطى تكون بين S+C
•	الرقم المشترك بين أكبر وأصغر مقاومة يكون الطرف R
•	بعد تحديد الطرف R يكون الرقم الثاني في أكبر مقاومة هو الطرفS
•	تلقائيا يكون الرقم الثالث هو الطرف C

5.	وصل الدائرة الكهربائية الخاصة بالتشغيل المبدئي للضاغط كما في الشكل 1
6.	اضغط على مفتاح الجرس لمدة 1 ثانية وسجل الملاحظات التالية:
•	في حال عدم دوران الضاغط خلال 10 ثوان فان ذلك يدل على احتراق ملفات التقويم للضاغط
•	في حال دار الضاغط ولكنه لا يستمر في الدوران بعد رفع الضغط عن مفتاح الجرس فان ذلك يدل على أن ملفات الدوران للضاغط تالفة
•	في حال دوران الضاغط واستمراره بالدوران يكون الضاغط سليم


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا لك


----------



## عاطف جمال (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورين اخوانى الاعزاء وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ارجوا التواصل فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ayoub01 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا أخي ,جزاك الله خير جزاء.


----------



## فرعون التبريد (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## usama_2006 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير 
و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## baqoo (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*اختبار التنفيس لدائرة التبريد في الثلاجة العادية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير ونتابع معكم موضوع صيانة الثلاجات............
1.	ارفع فيش الثلاجة من مصدر الكهرباء
2.	اقطع ماسورة الشحن والتفريغ الموجودة على الضاغط بحيث يتهرب الغاز ببطء
3.	قم بتركيب صمام الخدمة بواسطة اللحام(سبيكة فضة) ثم ركب خرطوم النيتروجين في بلف الخدمة
4.	ارفع ضغط الدائرة بغاز النيتروجين الجاف حتى يصل الى 200 رطل/ بوصة2
5.	اختبر تنفيس الوصلات الملحومة في الدائرة باستخدام رغوة الصابون
6.	في حال ظهرت فقاعات صابون مكان الوصلات فهذا يدل على وجود تنفيس
7.	في حال وجود تنفيس، يحدد مكان التنفيس ثم يهرب النيتروجين ويلحم المكان بطريقة جيدة ثم يعاد اختبار التنفيس مرة أخرى حسب الطريقة الأولى

انشالله عن قريب سيكون موضوعنا شحن وتفريغ الثلاجات


----------



## baqoo (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أرفق اليكم هذه الصور الموضحة مبدأعمل الأوفرلود وطريقة فحص الريلية في الثلاجة(ريلية تيار) حيث تم تناول هذا الموضوع في المشاركات السابقة:14:


----------



## مصران (25 مارس 2009)

*شكرا اخى وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (25 مارس 2009)

ياريت صور من بقية الاعضاء عن الموضوع والنقاط الثانيه كتعبئة الغاز وغيرها من حاجات التلاجات دي


----------



## علي النبهان (25 مارس 2009)

المهندس الكويتي قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير ....وبانتظار المزيد


 



:75::75::75::75::75: اخوك.علي النبهان


----------



## Tanuf3737 (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## asproegypt (8 فبراير 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اما...بعد[/FONT]*
*..
**[FONT=&quot]فى الاول احب اشكر هذا العضو على هذا الموضوع الرئع [/FONT]*
*.
**[FONT=&quot]واحب اضفلكم بعض المعلومات عن الفريونات على هذا الرابط[/FONT]*
_*[FONT=&quot]غاز[/FONT] R-600arefrigerant*_
*[FONT=&quot]وياارب تسفيدوا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]اخوكم العزيز محمد[/FONT]*


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (8 فبراير 2010)

معلومات هامه لكل الفنيين 
جزاكم الله خيرا
محمد بسيونى


----------



## SHAWKAT2 (26 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك ياهندسة


----------



## طارق طلعت طه (26 يونيو 2010)

تسلم لناا يمناك ..
طرح رائع ومتميز ..
من يد مانعدمهاا ياارب ..
وودي لك ..


----------



## طارق طلعت طه (26 يونيو 2010)

تسلم لناا يمناك ..
طرح رائع ومتميز ..
من يد مانعدمهاا ياارب ..
وودي لك ..


----------



## المتضرر (27 يونيو 2010)

نشكرك على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## شهاب الجعفري (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Atatri (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك افدتنا جزاك الله خير


----------



## mech_mahmoud (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك


----------



## مهندس علي الدجيلي (28 يونيو 2010)

الله يوفق علئ هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيده (10 يوليو 2010)

بس ممكن اسال انا عندي الثلاجه ماتبرد يعني البرواده في الفريزار متوسطه وتحت مافي برواده ابي اعرف شو السبب


----------



## abdo_mody86 (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومه دى وطريقه حسابها وفهمها كمان بااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك 
لك منى كل التقدير والاحترام والحب


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاءوكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع مهم احسنت معلوماتك قيمة*


----------



## aziz42001 (16 مايو 2013)

كل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ع المعلوووووومة


----------



## calibrating (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## shehap nasr eldein (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ملف قد يساعد


----------

